# Diamond Recall Expanded



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Diamond Dog Food Recall Expands Again | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

We had a bag of the recalled TOTW:angry:


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

I am SO sick of spending good money for TRASH!!!!!!!!!! I usually feed raw but the are times when I feel that I need to feed kibble. It took a long time to find out that 4Health is a Diamond dog food or contract to be made at the Diamond factory......I am getting so fustrated with this. I read the ingredients and this looked like good food. I was amazed the way they hide where the foods are made. Thanks...I needed to vent.


----------



## muchan (Sep 18, 2011)

I know they are re-called back some brands due to suspected 'salmonella' BUT is Natural Balance, Kirkland, Apex, Canidae included on the re-called? I went to their website to check on the list of brand re-called but none of these are listed. However these brands were INCLUDED on the local newspaper here where it says brands that are re-called back are Natural Balance, Kirkland, Apex, Canidae, Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover’s Soul, Country Value, Diamond, Diamond Naturals, Premium Edge, Professional, 4Health, Taste of the Wild. 

Any idea about this? does the (xtra) brands included were re-called as well?


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There is a recall for Natural Balance. I saw the notice yesterday.

Here's a fairly good link to the specific NB foods that were recalled.

Natural Balance Dog Food Recall 2012


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

UPDATED: CORRECTED BEST BEFORE DATE Diamond Pet Foods Expands Voluntary Recall Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula Dry Dog Food Production Code DSL 0801 Due to Small Potential for Salmonella Contamination
May 21, 2012 6:09 PM

Diamond Pet Foods is expanding a voluntary recall to include its Diamond Naturals Small Breed Adult Dog Lamb & Rice Formula dry dog food manufactured on Aug. 26, 2011 due to potential exposure to Salmonella. No illnesses have been reported.

http://foodsafety.gov/recalls/recent/index.html


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I went back to Blue. I tried Fromm, but my dogs did not like it much and it cost more. I am feeding less and less dog food. But I still want to keep some. I think it is awful the way they put trash in for our beloved pets food and then charge alot for it. 

I know of a woman that once worked in dog food . She said the Bil Jack was the best... she has seen almost every plant and said it was the cleanest and that they used better meat. I just can't get myself to buy any. Any thoughts on Bil Jack?


----------



## sarahmurphy (Mar 22, 2012)

our breeder feeds bil-jac, as do our friends with farms, both down south and up here. the frozen food is beef and the dry is chicken - so if you start with frozen, there is no going to dry without starving your dog into compliance... fair warning... if you go to the bil jac site, you can find local and online retailers. the frozen stuff is shipped to you like omaha steaks, in a cooler... 

I get the hesitation to buy it - the packaging is so, well, plain, and the ingredients seem so, well, simple and uninteresting to a human. Add to that the name of the company - Bill and Jackson or something - a couple of guys from somewhere down south... The bottom line is that plenty of top dogs have eaten it for generations, and lived long, healthy, productive lives on it. The recipe is pretty much the same, as is the exciting packaging, as when they started out... yes, it contains corn - cooked for about 3 days and ground so finely it's purely a replacement for wheat/gluten and fillers to get the beef and chicken to stick together... 

sarah


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Personally, I wouldn't feed bil jac anymore than I'd feed Purina or Eukanuba.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

CM, I know you are a raw feeder. But if you were to feed some dog food , which one would you feed? I want to feed the best and I am unsure of what that might be. I fed Blue to my shih tuz for at least 12 years without any problems, but I have read that some dogs have died from it... I am at a lose. How do you feel about switching them from one type to another? Not feeding the same thing for very long. I have thought about doing that too. 

I did not like the corn in bil-jac, but Fromm uses potaotoes and I think that is just as bad. Blue uses oatmeal and I think that sounds better than corn or potatoes as a filler.

I wish I could get enough confidence to just stop with the dog food all together. I like feeding raw, but I worry Carley may not be getting everything she needs. And everyone has differant advice, no skin, fed skin ect.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Carley's Mom said:


> CM, I know you are a raw feeder. But if you were to feed some dog food , which one would you feed? I want to feed the best and I am unsure of what that might be. I fed Blue to my shih tuz for at least 12 years without any problems, but I have read that some dogs have died from it... I am at a lose. How do you feel about switching them from one type to another? Not feeding the same thing for very long. I have thought about doing that too.
> 
> I wish I could get enough confidence to just stop with the dog food all together. I like feeding raw, but I worry Carley may not be getting everything she needs. And everyone has differant advice, no skin, fed skin ect.


I don't think you need to worry about whether or not your dog is getting what they need with a raw diet so long as you feed variety if homemade. If it's premade...you're good to go. As far as whether or not you feed skin...I don't think it's going to matter one way or the other. . Except in some very specific situations.

There are a lot of great kibbles I'd feed. I like EVO, Innova Prime, Lotus, Acana (grain free and grain inclusive), Orijen. 

I personally don't think it's ever a good idea to feed the same thing for a long time.


----------

